# Cats as Avatars



## TheMatt

If you have a cat, let's see! Put him/her in your avatar. I want to see how many members will put cats as their avatars since this seems to be a trend that has caught on, particularly among the hardware team members. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

This is my cat. She's got a very bad temper and likes to fight with the tomcats in the neighbourhood. You can see that on her nose. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Thats actually a very good pic. I had a hard time taking a picture of my cat. :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've only got one on my machine. Notice he matches my club colours? :grin:



I'll have to search through my pictures for a better one.


----------



## Glaswegian

TheMatt said:


> If you have a cat, let's see! Put him/her in your avatar. I want to see how many members will put cats as their avatars since this seems to be a trend that has caught on, particularly among the hardware team members. :grin:


I think cats should be banned as avatars.


----------



## carsey

JohnthePilot said:


> I've only got one on my machine. Notice he matches my club colours? :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to search through my pictures for a better one.



John, im ashamed....... How can you support newcastle. Im soooo tempted to come with a tin of red paint and paint the black red so it supports Sunderland. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kodi

Glaswegian said:


> I think cats should be banned as avatars.


 That could be taken as flameing 
I have had my Cat??? avatar for 3 1/2 years


----------



## JohnthePilot

carsey said:


> John, im ashamed....... How can you support newcastle. Im soooo tempted to come with a tin of red paint and paint the black red so it supports Sunderland. :laugh::laugh:


Those are Hell's Angels' colours. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

kodi said:


> That could be taken as flameing
> I have had my Cat??? avatar for 3 1/2 years


Me? Flaming? I'm shocked...:grin:

I prefer dogs, that's all....


----------



## carsey

Im with Iain, a dog is a lot better pet.


----------



## Deleted090308

Nah...
Looking for magpies. :smile:


----------



## Old Rich

mine is a pretty cool cat . . .


----------



## carsey

DO penguins count???


----------



## JohnthePilot

They make good cat food. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yummy?


----------



## Doby

Glaswegian said:


> Me? Flaming? I'm shocked...:grin:
> 
> I prefer dogs, that's all....


:beerchug: 

besides I think I started the trend with pets, only with dogs:grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech

eneles said:


> Nah...
> Looking for magpies. :smile:
> View attachment 19128


I found a raven...http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/879.html


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

My cat :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

Shucks . . you guys are too young to know what a cool cat is . . .


----------



## JohnthePilot

Does that include me? :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich

Maybe not . . you are just three years younger than me . . Did you guys have "cool cats" over there or was that just a Yank thing?


----------



## JohnthePilot

No, we had them here as well.


----------



## Old Rich

Cool . . you are up late tonite . .


----------



## Old Rich

. . or early tomorrow morning! . .


----------



## carsey

ITs JTP....he never sleeps.


----------



## JohnthePilot

This is actually John's cat. John went to bed ages ago. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

I will have to try and get my cat to stay still so I can get one of her face :grin:, 

I still have to get the one of my cat laying on the laptop keyboard of my mobile.


----------



## mattlock

Glaswegian said:


> I think cats should be banned as avatars.





carsey said:


> Im with Iain, a dog is a lot better pet.


I'm with Iain, Chris, and Rick... I'm a dog lover. 

All those kitty pics are make my Rotty and Boxer hungry.:grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Who wants to see my very scary dog :grin:

































The picture is abit blurred because she moved her head away at the last second.


----------



## Deleted090308

My Siamese cat.


----------



## speedster123

whats that dog named?
fluffy? cuddles? peanut?
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

speedster123 said:


> whats that dog named?
> fluffy? cuddles? peanut?
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


LOL :laugh:, it is Milly :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl

Here's my cat Zippy, shes pretty cool.....


----------



## Deleted090308

Geekgirl said:


> Here's my cat Zippy, shes pretty cool.....


Should we arrange a netmeeting with John's cat? :smile:


----------



## Go The Power

Here is one of my cat. I am trying to get a photo of the cat looking at the camera for an avatar, but it isnt as good as my dog :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

mattlock said:


> I'm with Iain, Chris, and Rick... I'm a dog lover.
> 
> All those kitty pics are make my Rotty and Boxer hungry.:grin:


LMAO!! Nice one Matt!


----------



## ebackhus

The cats in my avatar are not my own, but I do have two kitties in my apartment.

The first cat is Sophia, currently stealing the keys to the server. The second is my room mate's cat Suppie, sitting around being fat.


----------



## carsey

You want to watch Sophia doesnt swallow those keys or your server might get locked up for life.


----------



## TheMatt

eneles said:


> My Siamese cat.
> View attachment 19155


Nick, is your cat loud? My cat howls when she wants food. :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

I don't have the Siamese anymore - but she was LOUD. "Talked" all the time. :smile:
The other barely "says a word".


----------



## JohnthePilot

The one in your avatar looks loud. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

:laugh: It's a Siberian tiger - yawning. :smile:


----------



## TheMatt

Siamese cats tend to be loud, that's why I asked. :laugh: I think my cat may have some Siamese roots.


----------



## speedster123

gg's cat appears a tad spoiled.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Aren't all cats spoiled? They go elsewhere if they're not.


----------



## TheMatt

They are spoiled. You don't own cats, they own you. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

This one was very spoiled. He grew up to be BIG (not fat) - looked like a mini puma.


----------



## Old Rich

Many moons ago, the kids brought home a little stray. He looked like the one JTP has in his photo. He was not in good health so the Vet had us give him special food and vitimins the whole first winter . . They guy grew to look like a small panther . . He was quite the man! He lived for 14 years


----------



## TheMatt

I went to some relatives' house and they had two BIG cats. Not fat like Nick's cat but just plain big. Then I saw a cat at the house of one of my friends and that cat was an adult but very small compared to even my cat.


----------



## Geekgirl

Zippy is definitely spoiled, and she howls in the mornings ..not sure why 

This one time, I was working in the flower garden and I found a slug. My plants were being eaten by the slug so I wanted to put salt on it and I placed the slug on a rock and went to get some salt. Zippy came walking over and sniffed the slug and I told her not to touch it. Well when I came back out with the salt she looked at me then down at the slug then back at me then back down at the slug and I said what the heck ...........I went over and she moved it off the rock and was telling on herself to me :laugh: :laugh:

....sorry that was a silly story but I thought it was funny at the time


----------



## JohnthePilot

You're obviously not feeding her enough GG. :laugh:


----------



## Midnight Tech

GG, ya say Zippy is spoiled? I'm trying to get some pics of our older cat...let's see...she'll drive you BATTY if the bottom of her food bowl isn't covered in food, she sleeps on the bed (usually on my pillow) all day long, jumps up beside me once I go to bed and sleeps with her head on my arm, and to top it off, will not budge from her pillow spot if she's there when I go to bed! 
She purrs like a Mack truck idling...so who needs anything else to drown out noises in the house when there's a loud PURRRRRRRRRRRR an inch from your ear?


----------



## Deleted090308

My cat is banned from the bedroom after she bit me "somewhere" to wake me up. :laugh:


----------



## Geekgirl

> You're obviously not feeding her enough GG.


Haha, talk about spoiled.....she wont eat the little crumbs in her bowl they have to be whole pieces of food. Funny thing is, shes the one who makes them pieces :laugh:

Yeah she is pretty chubby, my bro laffs becoz shes so short and fat and has these little stubby legs...




> GG, ya say Zippy is spoiled? I'm trying to get some pics of our older cat...let's see...she'll drive you BATTY if the bottom of her food bowl isn't covered in food, she sleeps on the bed (usually on my pillow) all day long, jumps up beside me once I go to bed and sleeps with her head on my arm, and to top it off, will not budge from her pillow spot if she's there when I go to bed!
> She purrs like a Mack truck idling...so who needs anything else to drown out noises in the house when there's a loud PURRRRRRRRRRRR an inch from your ear?


I miss having a cat sleep with me. About 15 yrs ago, I had a cat named Boo-boo kitty, she died. But she used to sleep with me on my bed. I really liked having a cat sleep beside me, she was comforting. When we built our new home, we never allowed animals upstairs so Zippy stays outside in the summer months and in the basement in the winter.


----------



## speedster123

GG and her kitty?

http://www.clipstr.com/videos/LionHugsAndKisses/


----------



## Go The Power

My cat is an attention seeker, it is very hard to do homework with her around, she always will come lay on my books, start chewing my pen, lay on the keyboard :grin:, she also likes to scratch her head on the top corners of the laptop screen, no idea why :laugh:


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

I've changed mine to my kitten. <<<<<


----------



## Old Rich

I tought I taw a puddy tat . . . . .


----------



## JohnthePilot

Not a good place to be for Tweety Pie at present.


----------



## ashumann12

Killer Kitty sees tweety in his scope. You know you have to shoot the little buggers!


----------



## Old Rich

Bleep . . Bleep . . .


----------



## Go The Power

Here are the pics of my cat sleeping on my laptop :grin:

John how to you get yours to type mine is a slacker LOL


----------



## JohnthePilot

Why do cats love sleeping on keyboards?:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308

My cat just walks on it - back and forth, back and forth. :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Now all you've got to do then is teach it to walk in an organised manner. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

And teach it English. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot




----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: That's awesome ^^


----------



## Go The Power

JohnthePilot said:


> Why do cats love sleeping on keyboards?:4-dontkno


I have no idea. :laugh:


----------



## Geekgirl

I don't allow my cat around my pc(s) but wouldn't laying on the keyboard cause some type of keyboard beep error? 

Example:
I placed 2 pieces of paper on a keyboard last night while I was going threw some bills, at the same time I was removing some garbage from the ol mans pc (freaking porn sites again...seekmo toolbar) and needed to reboot. Upon reboot I received a keyboard error. And the paper was not that heavy......


----------



## JohnthePilot

Geekgirl said:


> I don't allow my cat around my pc(s) but wouldn't laying on the keyboard cause some type of keyboard beep error?


Wouldn't laying on the keyboard cause problems with the yolk getting stuck between the keys? :laugh: Sorry TJ, I've got this thing about correct use of "laying" and "lying". :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl

Hehe sorry my bad 

Sometimes the hick in me comes out in my words.....


----------



## TheMatt

The cats like the warmth; my friend has cats that always lay on laptops whenever one is accessible.


----------



## Deleted090308

A desktop keyboard isn't very warm. I think my cat walks on it to get attention - she's jealous.


----------



## TheMatt

I don't know about a desktop keyboard but you are probably right about getting attention. Whenever I get up from my seat my cat jumps on and takes my spot because it is warm.


----------



## Glaswegian

eneles said:


> A desktop keyboard isn't very warm. I think my cat walks on it to get attention - she's jealous.


Hope the wife doesn't think that's a good idea....:grin:


----------



## TheMatt

:laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308




----------



## Doby

Geekgirl said:


> Hehe sorry my bad
> 
> Sometimes the hick in me comes out in my words.....


We all have a little hick in us here in pa,,,,,,nut'n wrong wit dem dar hick's:wink:


----------



## ashumann12

Even us southern hic's have roots up north in union territory!


----------



## speedster123

> We all have a little hick in us here in pa


you all still have hunting season over yonder?



> was removing some garbage from the ol mans pc (freaking porn sites again


:scared::3angry1:
gg, you should turn the tables, porn up the puter on him, except if there might be kids around.


----------



## Geekgirl

Yeah hunting starts Monday 25th, schools are closed for 2 days :laugh::laugh:

You know if your school is closed for 2 days because of hunting season........you might be a ******* :tongue:




> gg, you should turn the tables, porn up the puter on him, except if there might be kids around.


I told him I am not cleaning his computer anymore, he can live with the pop ups and redirects till the cows come home. Hes the only one that uses that pc anyhow, we all have our own. 
I just had to set some internet access restrictions coz the boy was staying up all night playing online games and I told the husband I would do the same for him if he kept it up :laugh:

Boy its great having the upper hand on these 2 :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Just modify the hosts file to block all his porn sites with 127.0.0.1 and see what happens...


----------



## TheMatt

This was so funny I had to revive this dead thread to post it.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: :lol: 























































Cat in Zero Gravity

Cat versus Ferret

Just a few I've found :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl

The cat vs the ferret is cute as are the others posted by jack and matt, but I am sorry the Cat in Zero Gravity is cruel. Thats like putting duct tape on the bottoms of their feet


----------



## grumpygit




----------

